# Impact! Miniatures - Chibi Asian Adventurers KS



## The Gibbergeist (Oct 16, 2013)

Impact!Miniatures has launched another Chibi Kickstarter, this time with an Asiantheme and could use some more backers!

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/674003445/chibi-asian-adventurers-miniatures-w-ninjas-and-mo

Artwork







The fullsized artwork images can be found here:http://www.impactminiatures.net/Chibi/AsianChibi.html

There are 5stretch goal miniatures to unlock once funded and stretch goals will also addadditional picks to some of the pledge levels (see the table below)






Check outthe campaign page and pledge if you like what you see! I'm in no way affiliatedwith Impact! but they seem like a nice bunch of guys and gals working hard tobring out cool stuff so I thought they could use some help!


----------

